

ClearCoin CSRFs (bitcoin fun day continues) - joeyh
http://forum.bitcoin.org/index.php?topic=19667.0

======
phamilton
Once upon a time, there was a penguin who learned how to fly. He held a huge
weekend event where he taught all the other penguins to fly. They gathered
from all over the southern hemisphere to learn how to fly. After a few hours
some started to catch on. By the end of the weekend, they all figured it out.
It was amazing. Everyone kept talking about how much fun flying was when they
walked home the next day.

It seems the entire bitcoin community can't wrap their heads around what being
decentralized means. We've got this great network, but it's supported by a
couple of sites. It's a centralized community/economy built on a decentralized
currency. It's a bunch of penguins who can fly but are walking home anyway.

